# 60D.. a camera for a beginner to grow into?



## troper24 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have been shooting since I first bought my camera almost 3 years ago (not a dslr) and have taken basic photography classes. In terms of photography, not a total beginner, as for DSLR photography "yes".

-I Have looking for a camera (canon/nikon) that will allow me to learn but also grow into my abilities. In basic terms I want a camera that will suit me but not be limiting my abilities later on.

-For some reason I always seem to be coming back to the Canon 60d. My price range is tight, $1500 is the MAX. I really like the d7000 but its over $300 out of my comfort zone. 

-Would the 60d suit me as someone relatively new to DSLR's and continue to adapt with my abilities as i learn more?

"Big reason"**I have also heard alot of bad things about the 60d..why do so many people contest to it?

Any input is valued...thankyou


----------



## Derrel (Dec 7, 2010)

Look at the comparison of the D7000's high-ISO performance versus the 60D at dPreview...the D7000,and the Pentax K5, are both made with a new-generation electronics that create MUCH, MUCH lower read noise, leading to wider dynamic range, and less digital noise at elevated ISO settings, and overall better image quality. Yes, the D7000 costs more money than the 60D, but it appears to be a significantly better camera and better sensor...

Honestly, with these two new cameras from Nikon and Pentax, the 60D suddenly looks dead in the water to me, passed up and left for dead by the competing models. And no, I do not think it's a camera for a beginner to grow into...I think it will be a short-lived model, as Canon scrambles to catch up to Nikon and Pentax's far better sensor performance.

Buy once, buy right. Not buy what you can only just afford and then regret it soon afterwards. You state that you, "a camera that will suit me but not be limiting my abilities later on"...so, don't settle for last-generation when the NEXT generation of sensors and better electronics has arrived from Sony, in the Nikon D7000 and the Pentax K5 bodies...


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 7, 2010)

The only bad thing about the D60, is that it didn't live up to what people expected the 'next mode' to be.  In other words, it doesn't quite fit into the progression from 30D to 40D to 50D etc.  
In some ways, it's closer to the Rebels, than to the previous line (it's smaller and has a plastic body).  

That being said, I've had a chance to play around with a 60D, and it's much more advanced than the Rebel models.  Image quality is probably the same as the latest Rebel, but the ergonomics and the controls are much better IMO.  

I'm sure there are good options from Nikon (Sony, Pentax etc.) but I do thing that the 60D is a decent option.  It will certainly allow you to grow into your hobby.

*edit*
As you will see, opinions will vary.  

I don't get too caught up in the latest comparisons of noise & image quality.  According to that logic, my 6 year old cameras would be completely unusable.  :er:


----------



## FroyoBaggins (Jun 27, 2012)

60D is a great camera. I *completely* disagree with Derrel. It has some creative modes to use as an advanced Point & Shoot until you master the more advanced modes. It has an articulating LCD screen, polycarb body and HD video shooting capability. It has Auto Exposure Bracketing, Mirror Lock-up, shoulder LCD and Auto Exposure Lock.

I have been using it as my first serious camera, and I am pleased with the performance. Spend extra money on better lenses. D7000 will disappoint you because of the lack of articulating LCD, which is handy for a beginner. 

High-ISO performance is not of much consequence to a beginner. If you really want high-ISO, go for a full-frame camera. If that is not in your budget, go for Canon 60D. BTW, it is Canon 7D that competes with D7000, not 60D. 60D is an in-between camera between D5100 and D7000.

Buy once, buy right, buy 60D. It is Canon's most underrated DSLR right now. This is my impression after having used it regularly for about 5 months.


----------



## Dao (Jun 27, 2012)

FroyoBaggins said:


> 60D is a great camera. I *completely* disagree with Derrel. It has some creative modes to use as an advanced Point & Shoot until you master the more advanced modes. It has an articulating LCD screen, polycarb body and HD video shooting capability. It has Auto Exposure Bracketing, Mirror Lock-up, shoulder LCD and Auto Exposure Lock.
> 
> I have been using it as my first serious camera, and I am pleased with the performance. Spend extra money on better lenses. D7000 will disappoint you because of the lack of articulating LCD, which is handy for a beginner.
> 
> ...



I am sure OP most likely bought the camera already.  It is possible that he/she bought it before you.  It's because this thread is 1 1/2 year old.


By the way, big welcome to the forum.    We need more Canon shooters


----------



## iresq (Jun 27, 2012)

Biased as that's what I shoot, but I am really pleased with mine. If its the model you keep coming back too, than go for it. On a forum like this you will always find people to agree and people to disagree. In the end its what you think that counts.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 27, 2012)

60D is a good camera, most of the entry level cameras in that range are good.  I'm planning on shooting a swimming competition next week using a Rebel T2i, just to see how well it works in a sports situation, I believe it will be just fine.  Mind you I will still be using a 300 2.8 , so the glass will be the biggest difference.  With the guts insode the body being the same as the 5D, and at 18mp, the only trade off is 3 frames a second, which isn't a big deal for me as I don't over shoot and have shot enough swimming that my timing is pretty good.  I'll be posting some images from the meet.

It certainly isn't anywhere tough enough to be used as a pro level camera on a daily basis, too small and too light.  But for the average user all the bodies at this level will produce excellent results with the right glass.


----------



## gryffinwings (Jun 27, 2012)

How is the Nikon D7000 out of your price range? You posted a $1500 limit on spending for a camera. I'm finding the D7000 kit with the Nikkor 18-105mm lens for around $1400. Here's a link, either way, the D7000 is worth it, I don't have one but from what I've seen from my limited handling great and the sensor is the same as the one in my D5100, and it has great IQ. Here's a link to a D7000 in your budget:

Amazon.com: Nikon D7000 16.2MP DX-Format CMOS Digital SLR with 18-105mm f/3.5-5.6 AF-S DX VR ED Nikkor Lens: Camera & Photo


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Jun 27, 2012)

Why are we digging up this old thread.


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 27, 2012)

gryffinwings said:


> How is the Nikon D7000 out of your price range? You posted a $1500 limit on spending for a camera. I'm finding the D7000 kit with the Nikkor 18-105mm lens for around $1400. Here's a link, either way, the D7000 is worth it, I don't have one but from what I've seen from my limited handling great and the sensor is the same as the one in my D5100, and it has great IQ. Here's a link to a D7000 in your budget:
> 
> Amazon.com: Nikon D7000 16.2MP DX-Format CMOS Digital SLR with 18-105mm f/3.5-5.6 AF-S DX VR ED Nikkor Lens: Camera & Photo



THey were more expensive back in 2010.  when this thread was started.


----------



## gryffinwings (Jun 27, 2012)

Awwwww.... didn't realize that, I hate it when someone digs these out of the graveyard.


----------



## FroyoBaggins (Jun 27, 2012)

gryffinwings said:


> Awwwww.... didn't realize that, I hate it when someone digs these out of the graveyard.



This is one of the first posts that comes up when I search for "is 60D a good SLR for beginners". So I felt I should bring some balance to the discussion.


----------



## Wannagetbetter (Jun 27, 2012)

FroyoBaggins said:
			
		

> This is one of the first posts that comes up when I search for "is 60D a good SLR for beginners". So I felt I should bring some balance to the discussion.



Exactly. I have enjoyed using my 60d and do not regret making the purchase. But apparently I am in the minority here in the eyes of all the "experts".


----------



## FroyoBaggins (Jul 2, 2012)

I also looked at the Pentax K-5. It is definitely worth a look too. The D7000 is still substantially expensive than K-5 or 60D. Pentax lens selection is quite nice and they also make macro ring flash. It is only $50 more than the Canon 60D.

Pentax owners are the happiest bunch, if you go solely by Amazon reviews. That is not to say that Canon or Nikon owners are unhappy - just that Pentax is also a superb option.


----------

